# Ayuda para identificar componente de plancha de pelo.



## Jimymoto (Abr 7, 2018)

Buenos días,
Mis conocimientos de electrónica son bastante escasos por eso acudo a ver si alguien me dice que es esa "creo" resistencia que se me ha quemado.
Se me escapa porque no consigo leer las bandas,no me coincide con nada ni con ninguna tabla de las que miro. 
He preguntado en varias tiendas y en las pocas que contestan se limitan a decirme que no tienen ese repuesto pero no me facilitan ninguna información de lo que es.
Si hace falta algún dato más o alguna otra foto la facilito. 
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 7, 2018)

Es una resistencia de 0.1Ω y de 1 o 2W de disipación, se usa como fusible y seguramente no solo eso está quemado (algo mas está mal y se quemó)
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 7, 2018)

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta!!  Por medida es de 1w lo que no atinada yo es a descifrar el código de colores para sacar el valor. Pues si hay algo más roto a simple vista no lo vi,tocará probar.
Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2018)

De que es esa placa? pone una foto por el lado de los componentes


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De que es esa placa? pone una foto por el lado de los componentes


Son unas planchas para el pelo,ahora me pillas fuera pero luego subo más fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2018)

Fijate que no tengan el zener en corto !


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 8, 2018)

Hola, aquí pongo las fotos de la placa como pediais.
@DOSMETROS  yo ahí no veo zener o al menos de los que yo conozco...ojo que no tengo mucha idea de esto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

Esa placa da la impresión de ser un simple filtro de línea.


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 8, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esa placa da la impresión de ser un simple filtro de línea.


Esa placa esta en una parte de la pinza, la otra parte tiene otra pero al no ver nada raro me centre en esta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

Consigue y publica fotos de la otra placa, ahí no se ve ningún componente activo, salvo el varistor (Azul)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Seguro que el zener + electrolítico  está en la otra


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 8, 2018)

Pues vas a tener razón @DOSMETROS ahí esta la otra parte de la placa @Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

Ahora me gusta mas, se ve el TRIAC y el control de temperatura

¿ Ya reemplazaste la resistencia que estaba quemada ?


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 8, 2018)

No, la verdad me esta costando encontrar una resistencia de esas características, la mayoría me ofrece de 1ohmio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

Jimymoto dijo:


> No, la verdad me esta costando encontrar una resistencia de esas características, la mayoría me ofrece de 1ohmio.


Consigue la resistencia o una similar.
La cambias
Pruebas
2 posibilidades:
1) La planchita funciona, nos vamos a festejar tomando cerveza
2) La planchita NO funciona, nos vamos a tomar cerveza para ahogar penas y luego seguimos viendo que pasa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Mediante dos cables soldados dónde va la resistencia conectá una plancha de ropa en lugar de la resistencia y probá.

Si todo está bien la plancha de cabello debería funcionar , si está quemada no funcionará pero nada explotará. Ojo que la plancha de ropa va a calentar . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediante dos cables soldados dónde va la resistencia conectá una plancha de ropa en lugar de la resistencia y probá.
> 
> Si todo está bien la plancha de cabello debería funcionar , si está quemada no funcionará pero nada explotará. Ojo que la plancha de ropa va a calentar . . .


Prefiero mi método


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tengan el zener en corto !


Pues lo he medido y por un lado me da 448 y al cambio no marca nada así que supongo que esta bien.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediante dos cables soldados dónde va la resistencia conectá una plancha de ropa en lugar de la resistencia y probá.
> 
> Si todo está bien la plancha de cabello debería funcionar , si está quemada no funcionará pero nada explotará. Ojo que la plancha de ropa va a calentar . . .



Esto no se si me queda muy claro...yo sueldo dos cables en lugar de la resistencia,los uno al enchufe de la plancha de ropa( un cable a cada borne) y enchufo las planchas de pelo a ver que pasa???



Fogonazo dijo:


> Consigue la resistencia o una similar.
> La cambias
> Pruebas
> 2 posibilidades:
> ...



La resistencia ya la he localizado así que probaré a cambiarla a ver si así se soluciona.
A lo de las cervezas me apunto 

Muchas gracias a todos, en cuanto tenga algo os cuento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Jimymoto dijo:


> .yo sueldo dos cables en lugar de la resistencia,los uno al enchufe de la plancha de ropa( un cable a cada borne) y enchufo las planchas de pelo a ver que pasa???



Exacto !


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2018)

Ojo que esa resistencia es de 2w, no de 1w. Es metalfilm, por eso el tamaño pequeño


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2018)

Si anda le soldamos un fusible


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 10, 2018)

Bueno  pues tengo novedades...resistencia cambiada y esta parte funcionando perfectamente,calienta bien.



 l


Pero en esta tengo problemas...no calienta y no se por donde tirar,alguna sugerencia??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Medí el díodo de vidrio de la segunda foto


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 10, 2018)

Pues ahí me da alrededor de 15v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

En un sentido o en ambos sentidos ? 

Mediste M7

El led enciende ?

Mesiste las resistencias calefactoras , ambas ?


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 10, 2018)

Uff se me complica jajaja,
El led enciende si
M7 unos 130v 
El diodo de vidrio en un sentido y en otro marca lo mismo pero con diferente polaridad 
Las resistencias calefactoras...ni idea cuales son


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Son las dos placas que se calientan . . .


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 10, 2018)

Jaja ya perdonaras a mi estas cosas ya me vienen grandes, y eso como lo mido??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Tester en Ohms


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 10, 2018)

Las resistencias miden igual 1.96K


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

Pegadas a las resistencias no hay unos tubitos de silicona con un componente adentro ?


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 11, 2018)

Perdona ayer no pude contestar, 
Hay unos tubos pero yo no veo nada dentro. La parte que no calienta como pone en la tercera foto,midiendo en esos dos puntos me da 220v, puede que esté estropeada esa resistencia calefactora???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

Dos de esos cables son la resistencia y los otros dos "un fusible térmico" *se quema con exceso de calor.*

Medí ambos pares de cables con el tester en Ohms y la placha desenchufada !


----------



## Jimymoto (Abr 11, 2018)

Ya claro ahora leo bien...desenchufada  menudo petardazo ha pegado!!!
Jajaja bueno hasta aquí la aventura de las planchas. 
Muchísimas gracias a todos por los comentarios y las soluciones. 
Quedan pendientes unas cervezas para todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

Pucha si seás . . . 

Hacé una cosa , conectá ambas resistencias en serie directo a los 220 V y probala. Debería calentar mediano.

Volvé a medir con el tester en Ohms , si es que no petó , esos cables para saber cuales son las resistencias y cuales los fusibles.


----------

